# QAD drop away rest. Which way to posistion vanes?



## XJfire75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey guys I noticed my Blazers are hitting my rest a little tonight. Im getting great groups out to 25 yards(new bow havent had much practice yet) so I dont think its really hitting.

Should I turn the one vane straight up? The vanes shouldnt hit then right?

Thanks. Sorry for a newbie question. 3rd day with a compound.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 29, 2009)

I shoot mine odd vane up and I shot 2" blazers, you need to besure the fork is falling all the way down.
 Dust the back of the arrow with foot powder and look at your rest and see if you see any marks


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 29, 2009)

K Ill try that. I just noticed some marks on the odd vane and the rest. Looks like its just grazing it. 

Cant lower the rest much more though.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 30, 2009)

Cock vane up. 
Make sure the rest comes up the last inch of draw. 
If you still have problems, try the shorter-pronged launcher/fork.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 30, 2009)

I shoot mine with cock feather down with good results.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 30, 2009)

For the super fast bows they recommend the shorter-pronged launcher. Specifically they mention the X-Force and a couple others. Not sure it is so much the speed on the X-Force (Although it is wicked fast) or the shelf alignment.


----------



## CassGA (Sep 30, 2009)

I was having the same problem. Turned the cock feather up and no more problems.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 30, 2009)

The pse phantom drop away is what I use and its awesome. You should look into it.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 30, 2009)

if you shoot cock vane up you have to remove the containment bar don't you?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 30, 2009)

ronmac13 said:


> if you shoot cock vane up you have to remove the containment bar don't you?



No.


----------



## belittle2 (Sep 30, 2009)

cock vane up . on reezen 7.0


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 1, 2009)

Cock vane up, and check operation of rest (lenght of cable, pulling all the way up, etc.) I had this problem but the cable on the rest was tied a little long causining the rest not pull all the way back on draw, and the arrow was hitting it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2009)

I spoke with the gentleman than owns the company by e-mail when I had troubles with my first one. This was a couple of years ago when they first came out....... He said to put the cock feather up for the best results. I have shot the QAD that way ever since and everything seems to be fine..........


----------



## Gadget (Oct 1, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> I spoke with the gentleman than owns the company by e-mail when I had troubles with my first one. This was a couple of years ago when they first came out....... He said to put the cock feather up for the best results. I have shot the QAD that way ever since and everything seems to be fine..........




Cock vane up here with Blazers too, I get contact the other way.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 1, 2009)

odd one up and no problems here


----------

